# My Colt is a Clown



## alphahorses (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been trying for a long time to catch some of my colt's antics on video tape. He'll do this for hours, but he stopped if he sees you. He started playing this morning while I was sitting at my desk, and I decided that a video taken from the office window is better than no video at all!

Sometimes he will get up on his hind legs and twirl his bucket around. Unfortunately, I have not been able to catch that... yet!

Video of Buckeye WCF Classical Dynamo playing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrs4K8yHjPE


----------



## Psultan (Jan 16, 2011)

Now he is having fun dispite the weather and most people are in the house bored.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 16, 2011)

haha this is too cute!!!


----------



## jleonard (Jan 16, 2011)

What a goof! That was fun to watch. I bet he would love one of those indestructible balls to play with!


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 16, 2011)

jleonard said:


> What a goof! That was fun to watch. I bet he would love one of those indestructible balls to play with!


He actually has a jolly ball that he likes to throw around his stall. You can see it near the fence in the video. But outside, he seems to like this better. I was cleaning his lot last fall, and stepped away for a few minutes. When I came back he was dragging the 1/2 full muck bucket around the lot by the handle. I left it there when I finished, and he had so much fun with it, that it became a permenant toy. It is one of those heavy-duty plastic buckets with a rope handle - it was not cheap! But he - and my other colt - have so much fun, it's worth it. I remove it when I'm not home so they don't get a hoof caught in it when I'm not around.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2011)

That is too funny.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that is cute! He is having such a ball with that tub! LOL


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 16, 2011)

what an entertainer - great video - I love the ones with so much personality and spunk .... thanks for sharing - sure to make everyone smile


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

He's so cute and what a little comic, so full of himself and having fun.

Hope you can catch him up on his hind legs twirling his bucket, would love to see that!


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 18, 2011)

Very funy


----------



## wingnut (Jan 18, 2011)

How funny and cute! One of our soon to be 2 yr olds is like that. Today we watched her playing with one of the hoola-hoops they have. While the others were napping or nosing around the hay that we spread out this morning, she's off by herself picking up the hoop with her teeth, walking over it, holding it, pawing at it...just amusing herself for a while.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL I LOVE this! How cute!!!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats cute.... and smarter than my boy. He likes to put his head inside the bucket and push it around with his nose- at a canter and totally unable to see anything. I don't let him play with them anymore because I'm so worried he will hurt himself smashing into the fences! I wish he would be content to play like your boy.


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2011)

That's so cute, he is having fun in the snow playing with his tub

Yvonne


----------



## Knottymare (Jan 25, 2011)

I LOVE horses that enjoy playing. They are so much fun. Your boy is hysterical.

We use liquid laundry detergent and save the bright red plastic containers for the horses. They are really sturdy and once rinsed out make a great toy for them to fling around... and when they inevitably finally break, we just toss them a new one


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2011)

Hahaha, what a cracker!


----------

